# I guess we're ignorant hicks.......



## Wally (Sep 23, 2017)

Who would've thought hey? God knows how many threads I've read about salmonella and reptiles.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/techn...s/news-story/7e1b2e12f74a280c6071bbf21b696eb6

Be warned peeps. The Advertiser has your back!


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 23, 2017)

Can’t tell if this is sarcasm :\

But my exotic wildlife vet told me this a month or so ago and couldn’t believe it 

Off topic



private picture upload

This wording really annoyed me i don’t know why, maybe because they used “passerby” instead of “idiot” making it sound like they will strike at you even if you are genuinely walking by and not shoving ur phone in its face


----------



## Wally (Sep 23, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> Can’t tell if this is sarcasm :\



I guess I need to try harder....


----------



## Iguana (Sep 24, 2017)

Not surprising to see an article as far out as this, people have been looking for excuses against keeping reptiles for years. 
They've also neglected to mention that small rodents ie rats and mice can carry salmonella too, guess they shouldn't be pets either


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 24, 2017)

Wally said:


> I guess I need to try harder....



Not really mate, the thread was dripping when I opened it. 

You can also get salmonella from spoiled food apparently. Stop the presses!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Sep 24, 2017)

Poor reporting. The writer doesn't name the quoted report or its authors, just mentions its a recent study from flinders uni.

Its really just another vehicle for raising reptile hysteria and purley clickbait.

Here's how to write a piece on the dangers of salmonella, its using the keeping of chooks as an example.

https://www.mypetchicken.com/backya...lla-a-concern-with-backyard-chickens-H19.aspx


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow this is breaking news.
Guess we will have to stop serving chook in all restaurants with this NEW research.


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 24, 2017)

Perhaps that's how the reptiles get salmonella, when we feed the snakes day old chickens, or the monitors chicken necks or portions.


----------



## Buggster (Sep 24, 2017)

omg! did you know you can get worms from dogs?!?! better stop keeping dogs as pets!


Seriously, with some common sense and basic hygiene, you're highly unlikely to contract any illness from any pet/animal you come in contact with...


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 24, 2017)

HOLY HELL, I keep chickens *AND* reptiles...how come I haven't died of salmonella yet ? LOL



pinefamily said:


> Perhaps that's how the reptiles get salmonella, when we feed the snakes day old chickens, or the monitors chicken necks or portions.


Nah, it's not chickens per se,it's the unclean conditions


----------



## Nero Egernia (Sep 24, 2017)

Keeping or interacting with animals is an occupational hazard. I thought this was common knowledge?


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 4, 2017)

The only thing I ever caught from keeping turtles was unparalleled awesomeness. LOL


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't get this hysteria regarding the hobby. Think about how many people have herps, then think of the number of incidents regarding disease, released animals,attacks ect and just comparing it to the ordinary dog... No competition.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 6, 2017)

Some people are just uneducated. That's what we need to do - educate them. Some people know the risks, and don't make a big deal about it. That's us. Some people THINK they know the risks, and exaggerate it to make hype and drama. That's what we're trying to end.


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 7, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> Some people are just uneducated. That's what we need to do - educate them. Some people know the risks, and don't make a big deal about it. That's us. Some people THINK they know the risks, and exaggerate it to make hype and drama. That's what we're trying to end.


Feels like an uphill battle however. Excuse my cynicism but the great unwashed often don’t seem too bright or willing to learn. After all this time keeping herps and working with the same guys (with all their questions and curiosity on the subject) I still have to growl at the same idiots when they discuss the relationship between shovels and snakes and correcting misconceptions time and time again.


----------



## SpottedPythons (Nov 7, 2017)

EDIT: Fourth Catagory to above: People who kill snakes even though we tell them not to and they know it's not on - feel free to start discussing the relationship between THEM and the shovel. Or whatever you're holding at the moment.


----------



## pinefamily (Nov 7, 2017)

Educating the kids is the best way. Our nieces and nephews all love to come over and hold the reptiles, and ask lots of questions. If only I could get them to help with the cleaning.......


----------



## Smittiferous (Nov 7, 2017)

SpottedPythons said:


> EDIT: Fourth Category to above: People who kill snakes even though we tell them not to and they know it's not on - feel free to start discussing the relationship between THEM and the shovel. Or whatever you're holding at the moment.



The day I am literally forced to stand between some shovel-wielding muppet and a snake, I'll let you know what sound it makes when the tables are turned. 

It isn't just snakes, there is a distinct disregard for almost anything, scaly, feathered or furry. Trades and new development are the worst, can't let anything get in the way of progress...



pinefamily said:


> Educating the kids is the best way. Our nieces and nephews all love to come over and hold the reptiles, and ask lots of questions. If only I could get them to help with the cleaning.......



I completely agree. The biggest problem there is keeping the previous generations from reinfecting impressionable young minds with their crap.


----------

